# ***CONFIRMED*** VERIZON IS OUT OF TBOLTS



## turtl3sh3ll (Jun 27, 2011)

rezound not the only choice *cough* nex..


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

what about asurion .. I don't know how to spell it sorry







I mean Verizon is making me go through insurance and I'd like not to get another bolt


----------



## thecontrolm7cl (Jun 24, 2011)

DeReaper said:


> what about asurion .. I don't know how to spell it sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same question


----------



## shagy40 (Aug 21, 2011)

I justgot my replacement and it's a thunderbolt.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrootz (Aug 10, 2011)

I got replacement from [background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]asurion insurance twice. It's still same Thunderbolt.[/background]


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

Asurion still has Thunderbolts in stock and probably will for at least a few more months, unfortunately.


----------

